# Daddy RIU!



## TraductoraPobleSec

Benvolguts amics del fòrum,

una criatureta molt afortunada acaba d'arribar i el seu papà és el nostre RIU.

Enhorabona, RIU, i a gaudir!

- - - 

Queridos amigos del foro:

un niñito muy afortunado acaba de nacer y su papá es nuestro RIU.

Felicidades, RIU, y a disfrutar!

- - -

Dear WR friends,

a very lucky child has just come to the world and his daddy is our RIU.

Congratulations, RIU, and enjoy!


----------



## Antpax

Moltes Felicitats RIU. Amb aquest pare no tinc ninguna dubte de que serà un noi molt feliç i intel.ligent.

Una abraçada.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Mei

*Moltes felicitats Pares!!!!! *


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Transmetré les vostres felicitacions a la meva esposa, tenint en compte que tota la feina l'ha feta ella, especialment al final -ara començo a ser una mica més útil- suport moral i _carinyo_ apart, es clar. 

TRAD. Vaja crac que estàs feta. Moltes gràcies.

ANT, que em posaré vermell! I gràcies.

MEI, moltes gràcies.


----------



## Dixie!

Enhorabona, RIU!!! Moltes felicitats als tres!


----------



## betulina

*Enhorabona, família d'en RIU!!!  *Que creixi sa, fort i espavilat! (és un nen, oi?)


----------



## krolaina

Mis más sinceras felicitaciones para el papi, la mami y el peque. Da gusto poder ser partícipe de una noticia tan feliz como ésta.

(Tranquilo, que la adolescencia todavía queda lejos...)

Un beso bien grande.


----------



## RIU

Dixie, Betulina: moltes gràcies, és nen però el tercer crio que tenim. Vès, que ens agrada... això del nens.

Krolaina, muchas gracias transmito felicitaciones y el beso al peque, aunque ya le he dado como para que me salgan callos en los morros, pero es que cuando son tan chiquitillos, pues eso, para comertelos a besos. Luego se rebotan y no te dejan tanto, así que hay que aprovechar.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Espero, *RIU*, que este pequeño evento doméstico no te distraiga demasiado de tus obligaciones en WR... 

¿Quién dijo que WR es el anticonceptivo natural con menos efectos secundarios? 

¡¡ Enhorabuena, compañero !! 


Aquí, un regalito para el vástago.


----------



## ILT

¡Felicidades Riu! Es un honor recibir un angelito en casa, me da mucho gusto que hayas pasado a formar parte del club de los papás desvelados pero felices 

Un regalito para el peque (ah, y te aseguro que me lavé muy bien las manos antes de siquira acercarme al teclado).


----------



## Cecilio

*Quina notícia més bona!** Moltes felicitats, RIU! *


----------



## EmilyD

Congratulations to RIU and your whole family!

We need _not_ inspect his testicles[see Cultural Discussions] to share your joy!



_Nomi_


----------



## Mate

*¡Felicidades, RIU!*​ 
Un gran abrazo para toda la familia (y uno más suavecito pal' chiqutín)

Mate


----------



## RIU

Victor: muchas gracias, a los mayores les encanta el raton y ver como se mueve la flechita haciendo ya sus pinitos en este mundo, al peque ¿Debo ya meterlo en el ajo? 

ILT: ¿Angelito? ¡¡¡Eso será cuando duerma por las noches!!!  No, no, que es una ricura como pocas (¡toma ya! Ya me salio la vena paterno-orgullosa, ¿me disculpais?) Muchas gracias por las felicitaciones.

Cecilio: I tant que és una bona noticia! Molt agrait, de tot cor.

Nomi: thank you, all of us are very, very excited with our new member. Thanks again.

Mate: Muchas gracias, transmitiré el abrazo a todos.


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas felicidades, no tenía ni idea! Bueno, esperamos que como orgulloso papá te lo pongas de avatar para que todos veamos lo guapetón que os ha salido. Un abrazo a los dos.


----------



## Fernita

¡¡¡*Pero muchísimas felicidades* para ti y para la mamá!!!!
¡¡¡Al pequeñito, un besito muy suave!!!

¡Un gran abrazo a toda la familia!
Fernita.


----------



## RIU

Maria y Fernita: muchas gracias por acordaros. Transmito la felicitaciones a mi esposa y los besitos al peque.

¿Hacen unas peladillas?


----------



## María Madrid

Gracias por las peladillas... pero queremos foto!!!


----------



## EmilyD

María Madrid said:


> Gracias por las peladillas...* pero queremos* *foto!!!*


   o fotos -- plural!

_Nomi_


----------



## RIU

Si me aclaro con el cacharro este...


----------



## frida-nc

Ah, qué bien, estoy despertada ahora, siento la tardanza, ¡¡¡felicidades a toda la familia!!!
*(teneis muchos años de diversión y alegría delante de vosotros)


----------



## RIU

Muchas garcia Frida, las transmito, y siento no habelo visto antes...


----------



## UVA-Q

Muchas felicidades al nuevo papá, y a su familia!!!! Seguro que estás conociendo sentimientos que jamás imaginaste que existían. 

Pues felicitaciones en tu primer mes de padre.

Saludos


----------



## RIU

Gracias UVA-Q, las transmito a la familia.


----------



## Tige

Riu! T'acabo de pillar fent els 1001 posts quan em contestaves a mi!!! He vingut per felicitar-te desseguida però veig que les felicitacions són per la paternitat... En fi! Per tot...
ENHORABONAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## RIU

Gràcies Tige! Rebut el pack. Per cert, que no fas la migdiada a aquetses hores?


----------



## chics

Jo també! Felicitats per ambdues coses.


----------

